# WoT server down?



## -Xe0n- (13. September 2012)

Hallo 
hab leider noch nichts dazu gefunden aber kann es sein das die eu server down sind? auf die ami seite komme ich drauf aber eu nicht mehr...

lg xeon


----------



## sh4sta (13. September 2012)

Spiel funzt trotzdem. Einfach die "normale" wot.exe aus dem Verzeichnis benutzen und so den Launcher umgehen.


----------

